
Walkies could become the law for German dog owners - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-53839286
======
elliekelly
I’m all for making sure dogs get the attention and exercise they need but this
is just silly. Walking your dog for an hour every day doesn’t somehow make you
a responsible pet parent. And not walking your dog for at least an hour
doesn’t make you irresponsible.

Me forcing my dog to go on a walk in the rain or cold would be tantamount to
torturing him. They have a mind and personality of their own that deserves to
be taken into account.

Overly prescriptive one-size-fits-all laws like this are bad laws.

